# Hartz treats recall



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Hartz Chicken Chews and Hartz Oinkies Pig Skin Twists wrapped with Chicken are being pulled from shelves nationwide due to tests that found low levels of unapproved antibiotic residue in one-third of the treats tested, according to a news release from The Hartz Mountain Corporation. 
Read the full article here - http://www.aahanet.org/blog/newstat...luntarily-recalls-two-dog-treat-products.aspx


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hartz anything is junk""


----------

